# i bought a ds lite :P



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

/blogtree

got the dark blue one, pretty cool. now i need to get an R4? how well do these work, does anyone have one?

couldve got a dsi but the 10 dollar difference turned me away.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 2, 2010)

But ds has no games


----------



## Numner (Oct 2, 2010)

@10 dollar difference turned me away

Dear God man, it's 10 dollars.

That's like a week of wait.

I wouldn't know much of either, seeing as I'm not a Nintendo type guy, but it's likely the DSi is worth 10 extra.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

R4's are a bit difficult to work... You have to know what you're doing. It's basically a more advanced version of homebrew.


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> @10 dollar difference turned me away
> 
> Dear God man, it's 10 dollars.
> 
> ...


pointless features dont attract me. taking pictures? i have a cell phone and canon 7D, buying mini games? no thanks, if i wanna play mini games ill use the app store on my ipod.


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> R4's are a bit difficult to work... You have to know what you're doing. It's basically a more advanced version of homebrew.


It's not working it thats hard, all it is is basic folder labelling and dragging/dropping. im just wondering how reliable it is.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't have the same games.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want to wi-fi with them, unless you want to risk it.


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Oct 2 2010, 05:37:13 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big deal. i dont feel the need to pay another 10 bucks plus tax so i can pay even more to download little mini games.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to download them and I would have just saved for the 3DS. Virtual Console. Awesome games (might import because I doubt the American version will have the awesome pre-installed games).


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not spending that much on a portable system. its just for casual use, my main gaming is done on my xbox.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forget, though, most handhelds are like consoles now. 

Regardless, one game you need to get if you like storyline and gameplay is The World Ends With You.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> R4's are a bit difficult to work... You have to know what you're doing. It's basically a more advanced version of homebrew.


Difficult to work? You download files, drag into minisd, drag ROM in. BAM

also get acekard2i.


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

i cant find a flash card that i dont need paypal to buy.. my moms credit card never works with paypal for some reason. might just end up buying games. theyre dirt cheap anyway. i just picked up hotel dusk for 14 bucks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant more along the lines of making the files. i.e. hacks


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

man, this game, hotel dusk is legit. anyone else have it?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

Nope. Never got around to buying it. Still, TWEWY.....


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 2, 2010)

Why would you get a DS at this point in time?! The 3DS is only months away...


----------



## Niya (Oct 2, 2010)

^I agree. When the 3DS is actually out you're gonna wish you had waited a few more months...


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why would you get a DS at this point in time?! The 3DS is only months away...


^
I agree, with Tye, the DS Lite is a absolute rip-off if you're buying it just for casual use but, if you bought the thing to play DS and GBA cartridges that would be different. Once the 3DS comes around, you're going to be wishing that you saved your money for it instead of spending it on a DS Lite. The 3DS will be able to play DS & 3DS Games and have downloadable Gameboy games which will save a crap load of money for everyone wanting to experience the handheld classics(GBA games haven't been confirmed yet).


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 2, 2010)

ITT: David is a moron.

but on a different note, i don't think a flash cart would be too hard/taxing to learn how to do.  it would just be finding the roms.

also, lolnotalkofroms/emulators on tbt.  pm's, srsly.

did you buy a new system, and how much was it?
the DSi isn't just a ds lite with an console-based shop, it's got an actual calendar (IIRC), internet if you feel like paying $5 i think (unless it's free) and the wifi, from what i've heard, is much more supported, if you wish to use it.

inb4 "lolihaveanitouch/phoneidontneedinternet"

if you think about your purchase of the DS lite, it couldn't have been at a worse time, really.
a new console (not just an upgraded/side-gen upgrade, a new system, more or less) is right around the corner.
but eh.  i guess you can get a year or so of use out of it, before there aren't any new games, and there's a boatload of old ds games that are awesome.

I suggest picking up at least the first phoenix wright game (if you can find it cheap) if you like hotel dusk, and don't mind buying the game.
and pokemon, if you can get over that a lot of kids play it.

kirby superstar ultra is great if you want a platformer

and don't forget you can play all the gba games, if you have any lying around, or want to pick some up dirt cheap.  i recommend golden sun, castlevania 1 & 3 (circle of the moon and something else, third one to come out on gba), and warioware 1 (mega microgames) if you can find those.  they should all be under $10 used at gamestops, dunno about online.

good luck, i guess.  really should've saved your money, in my opinion.  even if it's twice the price, when the 3ds comes out i'm fairly certain there will be some sales of the DS lite/i, if you could be patient about it.  and i love how you have no clue as to what you want to play on the system, or how to get them if you intend to use a flash cart.

oh well.


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna try the 3DS before I buy it. If I like it, and can play current DS games on it I might get it eventually, but not at launch. And saving money's not a problem, I could buy a 3DS with 2 weeks of paycheques.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can play current DS games on it. And if you like the DS, then why wouldn't you like the 3DS? It's like a DS on steroids. In 3D.


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't want the 3D. Can you switch it off???


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there's a slider that controls the depth of the 3D. You can have it on full blast, completely off, or anywhere in between. All of this has been known since E3...


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 2, 2010)

10 dollar difference?? WTF


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K cool. I'll be sure to try it out when it comes out then. If I really like it I might either sell the DS Lite and buy it, or wait a bit for more games to come out, and then get it.

I didn't follow Nintendo's E3 in depth, I just saw some trailers for the Zelda, and w/e else.


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> 10 dollar difference?? WTF


That 10 dollars got me food at the movie theatre tonight.


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... srsly.   >:|


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck trying to sell a used DS Lite for any decent amount of money after the 3DS comes out...


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my point exactly


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, if I end up selling it, I'll get decent money for it.


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shouldnt you be paying your grandparents back?


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

At least I'll have something to do during spare this year. I'm about to finish 24 so I was getting a little worried about what I was supposed to do with 80 min of free time every day.


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pay them every week 100 bucks. Anything extra I keep.


----------



## Cottonball (Oct 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamestop/EB Games had a deal where you could trade in your DSL/DS/GBA for 75%/50%/25% on your DSi purchase during the release week. No doubt they'll do that for the 3DS.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trading your DS Lite in for 25% off a 3DS isn't really _that_ great of a deal... Especially if you just bought your DS Lite at full price a few months ago.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 4, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this post made me laugh.

you'll get 50% of what you paid if you're lucky, not counting any games (which will likely be worth about $5-15 dollars of trade-in credit, i'm guessing)

50% is me being very optimistic, since I haven't traded in any of my game systems.  I would go in expecting no more than 25% at most.

i just thought about this, for no reason other than i'm trolling around some tf2 youtube vids, but you could buy team fortress 2 on steam to play on your macbook, and take your macbook with you/use as your portable gaming device, along with being your computer, etc.  tf2 would be well worth the money, if you like first person shooters, and don't mind it being a multiplayer-only game.  much better than the console version.  it was(/is?) even on sale this week for $10.

there's plenty of other games available on mac through steam, if you feel like going that route.  tf2 is just the first thing that came to mind.

but a laptop is hardly comparable to a handheld gaming device, as the size factor is very easy to see.

oh well.  don't forget your mac has some steam games available to it, in the future, if you need a mid-way gaming fix, or just something to kill time with (an hour isn't all that long, really.  taking a nap comes to mind )

and just a side-note, in my own personal opinion, you need to slow down, david.  from your posts, i can't say that you seem like you're the kind of person to think things through, and that can save your ass (or a handful of cash) on many an occasion.

but, that's my opinion.  hope you enjoy your ds lite, regardless of my or anyone else's opinions.  it's still a good system, even with a new model on the way.


----------



## David (Oct 4, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though about the ds for awhile. Just look at my recen topics there's one imade about an r4 week ago. I don't like gaming on computers and I know the 3rd is coming but that doesn't mean I cant spend the 130 on the d and catch up on some good game for it and wait for the 3ds price to drop. Sorry about grammar I'm on my iPod.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm looking back further and am hoping to get a Nintendo DS but probably a long while after the Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fftopic: ...Pre-loaded games?

On topic, Have fun with your DS lite, I have the special edition Mario one.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 4, 2010)

I lol that people care this much about what David spends his money on... if he wants to just get a DS Lite then just let him get a DS Lite. You all sound like you work for Nintendo or something >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 4, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I lol that people care this much about what David spends his money on... if he wants to just get a DS Lite then just let him get a DS Lite. You all sound like you work for Nintendo or something >_>


We don't care what he spends his money on, we're just trying to understand why anyone in their right mind would buy a DS Lite when the 3DS is just months away.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he wanted it now for some particular reason? Maybe he doesn't care about 3D, like many people don't? Maybe he doesn't want to pay the extra for the 3DS? Maybe he simply isn't a Nintendo fanboy and just wants a nice, portable games console that he can play a few games on when he doesn't have his Xbox around?

There are a whole plethora of reasons why someone "in their right mind" would buy a DS Lite instead of waiting for the 3DS. It's just insulting to question what someone does with their own money without good reason.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 5, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We already know his reasons, and it was because he wasn't aware of everything the 3DS was capable of.

And, yes, there are going to be people who still want to buy a DS Lite instead of a 3DS. My "in their right mind" comment wasn't meant to be taken so literally. >_>


----------



## David (Oct 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what it was capable of? I knew what it was capable of. i bought for the reasons jason mentioned. as jsut a casual system to play games on during my spares, and college. I will pick up the 3ds eventually because of the solid line up of games but until the price drops, ill catch up on ds games and use the ds as a casual system during free time.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd get about 50% for the DSL, 75% with the DSi, and 25% for the regular DS. (These are only estimates, but the newer the system, the more money you will get back on it.)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 5, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You'd get about 50% for the DSL, 75% with the DSi, and 25% for the regular DS. (These are only estimates, but the newer the system, the more money you will get back on it.)


I presume the DSi XL would still be 75% off even though it came out later than the DSi if the estimates were correct as it's technically newer, even though it's just another DSi?


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you weren't aware that you could play normal DS games and turn off the Wi-Fi if you want. Don't you think you might have waited for the 3DS had you known those facts?


----------



## David (Oct 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not how it sounded to me. But, eh, whatever. Your loss either way. But if you're enjoying your DS Lite, I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## David (Oct 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My loss? what?


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of money.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...But that makes no sense, he would have spent more money on a 3DS.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 5, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah, but you're getting much more with the 3DS than you are with the DS Lite. Besides, chances are he's going to buy a 3DS sometime down the line anyway, and he's not getting back that $130 he spent on a DS Lite, which will be inferior to his 3DS in every way. Everything the DS Lite can do, the 3DS can do, plus much, much more.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said he was going to buy a 3DS? Who said he wanted much more? Maybe all he wants to do is play games. Not everyone wants their games console to pick their nose for them.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				David said:
			
		

> K cool. I'll be sure to try it out when it comes out then. If I really like it I might either sell the DS Lite and buy it, or wait a bit for more games to come out, and then get it.


----------



## David (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said id get a 3ds already, but not right away. 130 bucks isnt much to spend on at least a years entertainment during boring times.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah woah woah woah woah... This coming from you? No offense, but you're like the King of Impulsive Buying.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh... I am not. >_> What makes you say that?!


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said he'd try it out, not that he'd definitely buy it. And if he does it won't be right away so he would have got his money's worth of his DS Lite by then, especially if he sells it.

Really, going back to what I originally said... WHY is it ANY of your business what David spends his money on anyway? Why do you even care? It doesn't effect you in any way. Unless of course you work for Nintendo, which is seriously looking more likely every day.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _don't_ care. _You're_ the one who's dragging this out longer than it has to be.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet you keep replying with arguments as to why he wasted his money and such.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only because you keep asking. Can we stop now, or are you going to continue to drag it on?


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in actuality, no single person is 'dragging it on' as there are multiple involved in the conversation.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 6, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you could stop trying to have the last word and just be done with it.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same could go for you..


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 6, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was _letting_ him have the last word. All he had to say was "Okay.", but he couldn't even do that.


----------



## David (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the one that owns a DSi XL. a complete waste of money considering you already owned the DSi.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 6, 2010)

WHERE ARE MY BEST IMAGE MACROS WHEN I NEED THEM?

>BREAKING NEWS, DIFFERENT PEOPLE HAVE DIFFERENT OPINIONS

more or less summarized:  david made an action that, again, the rest of the forum finds bad, but he doesn't.  the proceeding posts are based on trying to persuade him that he is wrong, while he says that they are wrong.

HOLY *censored.2.0* WHAT DO I WIN?

& on the topic of PC gaming, your macbook is very powerful, y'know.  isn't it an i7?  that's a waste in my opinion, if you aren't going to put it all to good use (whether or not you're video/photo editing).

granted you may not like first person shooters, or most genre's available on PC gaming (and mac, rofl), you should at least browse around and try a few demos on steam, just to check.  if you've already done that, and don't like it because of the keyboard/mouse setup (if your laptop has no mouse, but i think you bought a mouse, not sure), consider trying to hook up your xbox controller (there's a driver for it somewhere for windows, no clue about mac) to play that way.  when you realize the horror-inspiring prices that steam has sales at, you'll know it's worth it.

but hey.  starting to sound like a sales rep, i guess.  just know it's not just FPS' and RTS'.  there's platformers and other stuff, too. including controls.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 6, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 3DS wasn't a few months away when I bought my DSi XL. But seeing as you probably won't get the 3DS on launch, I guess you'll get some good use out of your DS Lite before you get a 3DS.


----------



## Niya (Oct 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he wasn't talking about the 3DS. He was talking about the fact that you already had a DSi then you go spend another $(I dunno what exactly) just for a model that's a half-size bigger. No offense, but in my opinion that makes no sense at all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 6, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, it's almost twice as big, not half-size bigger. And I had my DSi for a full year already. It's not like I bought a DSi and then five months later bought a DSi XL. Besides, I'm more than just a gamer. I'm a collector. I collect video games and video game consoles. I don't just buy consoles so I can play games with them, I also buy them to add to my collection.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as a collector, your argument is valid.

as a gamer.. not so much.

I've had my DS lite for about three years now, i think.  i was tempted to upgrade to a DSi, but i felt it was a bit of a gimmick, if you'll pardon my use of the word.  the XL.. hardly beyond gimmick, again.  the bigger size may be nice, but i wouldn't say it warrants a new purchase.

the 3ds is more of an upgrade, the DSi wasn't so much of one.  but again, opinions.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 7, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While it's true that the DSi and DSi XL weren't nearly as big of an upgrade as the 3DS will be, I still found each upgrade to be totally worth the purchase. And that's all that matters, right? The DSi and DSi XL are like the Game Boy Color. Not a completely new system, but still worth the upgrade from black and white. At least that's how I see it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and then Psychonaut realized the dsi xl is basically a reverse-game boy pocket.

I had/got a game boy color, yeah, it was nowhere near as big of an upgrade from the game boy/pocket, agreed.

yes, that's all that matters, but the same goes for david's case, if it does yours.  which, you've already agreed upon, so we're all good. ;D

i still don't really see the point of the XL.. beyond making it easier for older people/those who don't play games often, or want something bigger to grasp..

the pocket i can understand, XL, not so much.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 7, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you'd play a DSi XL and see those huge screens in person, you'd understand why it's so great. I'll really miss those beautiful, big screens when the 3DS comes out...


----------



## Zombie (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm with Tye on this, collecting is quite an obsession. I collect Lady Gaga and Katy Perry stuff, you'd *censored.2.0* a brick if you seen how much I had spent on them in like the past year.


----------



## Niya (Oct 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have the normal DS XL too?


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen them in those store kiosks.  it isn't the same as holding it, sure, but it's close enough to seeing them.

i'll pass.  i was a sucker and bought the game boy micro (in my defense i think i had lost/gotten my SP stolen), holy hell that was a quality screen.  same goes for the upgraded SP, with the brighter light.  got DAYUM.

I might like the bigger screens, but i do not like paying that much for a system i more or less already own.

again, if you're looking at it from a collector's perspective, it's justifiable.   from a purely gaming perspective, it doesn't make as much sense, unless you aren't content with the size/quality of the screens already.  which i am.


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 8, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the original Nintendo DS? Of course, lol. My boyfriend and I own every single Nintendo system released since the NES, except for the Virtual Boy. (That's excluding other region systems, like the Famicom, Game Boy Light, etc., and remodeled systems, like the NES 2, SNES 2, and GBA SP 2.)


----------



## Mino (Oct 8, 2010)

I would like to submit this as evidence that arguments don't need me to start.


----------



## Mino (Oct 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to agree with David on this.  Only perhaps "pointless" should replace "compulsive".

How many DSs and Animal Crossing games do you own again?


----------



## Tyeforce (Oct 8, 2010)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the last time, I collect Nintendo video games and video game systems. And it's not like I just buy them and let them collect dust on the shelf. I actually use and enjoy every game and system that I buy.

And it's not like I buy a new video game and/or system every week. >_> I buy about one or two games a month, which really isn't much at all.


----------



## Mino (Oct 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However you rationalize it, man.


----------

